# near fire



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You've completed a circuit. Used to do that for fun as a kid.
Connect a positive to a negative and watch the wire melt.
You have one wire connected to the wrong terminal.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

so we are good with the above right? (did not include breaker, but there is a 60 amp)

now the problem must be somewhere elsee...


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

He knows better haha |
V


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.mbcboats.com/FAQs/FAQ.htm#How_do_I_set_up_my_batteries_for_a_24

It's correct for a 24V trolling motor with two batteries in series.










This is to hook up two batteries in parallel.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

So I believe the problem was figured out.

Both batteries positives are hooked onto a battery switch...so when the switch is on both--well, dead short. Right?

The only thing I could think of was just to take battery 2+ off the switch. Tested it, worked fine, and fished Saturday.No fire or smoke


----------

